# Jackalope Airlines



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome to Jackalope Airlines! We strive to provide the finest in air travel!
Pic 1 - From our highly qualified pilots....
Pic 2 - to our competant groundcrew we want to make your trip safe.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2007)

We have flights going daily to many destinations..
Pic 1 - from getting you home...
Pic 2 - to vacation spots around the world!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2007)

We offer many on-board amenities to make your trip memorable.
Pic 1- Luggage space is never a problem!
Pic 2 - And animals are welcome too!
Pic 3 - We have plenty of room with our external seating.
Pic 4 - Not to mention spacious rest-room facilities.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2007)

If safety is your concern, you can put your mind at ease.
Pic 1 - Daily maintenance allows our planes to stop on a dime!
Pic 2 - and stay in the air!
Pic 3 - When on the ground, we check our systems thoroughly!
Pic 4 - Terrorists? Even Santa is scared to mess with us!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2007)

So for your next trip, come to Jackalope Airlines! We'll be waiting for you!!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2007)

Those are really good.... the one with the kid on the nose screaming
cracked me up !

Charles


----------



## Clave (Aug 1, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2007)

!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 2, 2007)

another good job njaco


----------

